# Are Hanna Andersson clothes really worth it?



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

I am asking because some of the other brands of clothes I have purchased lately haven't held up very well. Her Baby Gap jammies already have holes. I only wash her clothes on delicate with very mild detergent too.

My mom sent some HA stuff yesterday, and it is awfully cute. It's much more girly and bright than anything I would normally buy, but maybe I should branch out a little. I love the fact that some of the clothes are made with organic cotton and that they do Öko-Tex certification. I was thinking of buying a few more things, especially some pjs. However, this stuff is pretty pricey.

So before I spend a bunch of hard earned cash, does HA stuff hold up well after repeated washings? Will these clothes actually last the season, provided dd doesn't grow out of them?


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

We live near the HA headquarters store, so I get to shop their sales for good deals (check online!). I think they are absolutely worth the money. DS has been wearing his "wiggle pants" for over a year and a half and they still look new. The sizing is really generous so clothes last multiple seasons, too.

I also like how their clothes aren't too.... I don't know how to describe what I mean. But their girl clothes are girly without being trashy/jailbait (unlike a lot of mainstream girls clothes!), and their boy clothes aren't covered with trucks/dinosaurs/sports themes. It's just nice wholesome _kid_ clothing.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

They wear very well. I have been able to resell the HA's we have and they often fit more than one year.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit* 
I also like how their clothes aren't too.... I don't know how to describe what I mean. But their girl clothes are girly without being trashy/jailbait (unlike a lot of mainstream girls clothes!), and their boy clothes aren't covered with trucks/dinosaurs/sports themes. It's just nice wholesome _kid_ clothing.

I know exactly what you mean. Dh and I were pretty horrified when we looked online recently for clothes for dd. We found lots of Paris Hilton type stuff. I think I have a pretty good sense of humor, and I am certainly not a prude. However, I am not going to put a t-shirt on my toddler that says anything about being a "hottie."


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes. Yes yes yes. DD doesn't have a lot of HA clothes, but the pieces she does have are fabulous. They wear like iron and wash soooo well. One dress in particular - she calls it her 'stripey dress' - is worn, washed and dried at least twice a week, every week; even after 6 months of this treatment it looks like new. This is her second stripey HA dress, by the way - she outgrew the first one before it even began to show any wear at all after over a year.

My favorite things there, though, are their "loose tights". DD wants to wear tights every day, and the HA tights are great. Thick enough to keep her legs warm, lots of colors, and stand up to hard-core playground time.

If you can't tell, I'm a big HA fan. I try to avoid paying full price for anything, but with sales and occasional coupon discounts, I can usually get the basics at a decent price.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I think HA is definitely worth it. I have some stuff I got secondhand and it really does wear like iron and I wash in hot and use the dryer. The things I bought new look like I just got them. The sizing is generous, too--DS can still wear his size 80 shirt and he's had it for over a year now. I love HA!


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm a HA PJ's addict. I cannot tell you how many zippers and long john's I have bought over the years, but I can tell you this: I just packed away the size 50's that my 3 month old outgrew. Ds1 and ds2 wore them too and most of them still look like new and are in perfect condition. Honestly, I don't think my kids have one pair of pajamas that aren't HA. Well worth the money!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Ds' Hanna has held up beautifully. In fact, his snowsuit is HA and despite wearing it through the winter, sledding and playing in the snow in WI, it looks just as good as new and isn't worn or out of shape one bit. He also has the outpost flannel shirt and it's thick and strong and looks just as nice as the day we got it--and we bought it second hand on eBay for $4!


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
He also has the outpost flannel shirt and it's thick and strong and looks just as nice as the day we got it--and we bought it second hand on eBay for $4!

$4...wow! I haven't been on eBay in a long time, but I really might think about checking them out it if I could get some deals like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Lucky One* 







I'm a HA PJ's addict. I cannot tell you how many zippers and long john's I have bought over the years, but I can tell you this: I just packed away the size 50's that my 3 month old outgrew. Ds1 and ds2 wore them too and most of them still look like new and are in perfect condition. Honestly, I don't think my kids have one pair of pajamas that aren't HA. Well worth the money!

Good to know because I just placed an order for some clothes, including several zippers. I can't wait to toss out dd's holey jammies. Even though I am not a big shopper usually, I can see where this could become addictive. This stuff is sooooo cute.

Thanks everyone for your replies!


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I didn't read the responses but I have to say very quickly...

I bought some HA for DD and just then she decided to get picky about what iclothes she will wear. Since HA doesn't have clothes with butterflies or hearts, we have a bunch of HA dresses that have never been worn.


----------

